# Picked these up today



## bikesnbuses (Jun 17, 2011)

OK,maybe not an Evinrude but still happy to buy them :o ..


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## robertc (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks like a good find to me. Congrats.


----------



## hotrod62 (Jun 17, 2011)

wow they look very very old the 1st one looks like the seat was huge,,,,


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 17, 2011)

Wowzers!!!!!


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 17, 2011)

Holly WoW!!! Nice finds. I need to go fishing in your area. Unless you've got all the nice ones already. I love the first one and the lady Columbia.


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 17, 2011)

Where did you found those beauties?


----------



## OldRider (Jun 17, 2011)

I dream of making a barn find like that........they're absolutely beautiful! On that first bike I would love to see that seat refurbished, it looks massive.


----------



## F4iGuy (Jun 18, 2011)

WOW! Very nice find!!


----------



## Rookie (Jun 18, 2011)

OldRider said:


> I dream of making a barn find like that........they're absolutely beautiful! On that first bike I would love to see that seat refurbished, it looks massive.




Your not the only one...

Wonderful finds, keep up the good work!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 19, 2011)

Is that second one a Dayton or Huffman?

Nice finds!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 19, 2011)

Well,thats open for debate..The badge/decal says " Indian Cycles " with an Indian with a head dress..I assume its an Indian,but cant find any pictures of the pre-1920 non-motobike diamond style framed Indian bicycles.  ...soooooooo,any help/pics is appreciated


----------



## bricycle (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey B&B, those bikes are way cooler than some stink'n Evinrude....just my opinion, and that ain't worth squat.


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 19, 2011)

Found this picture of what the first bike's seat might have looked liked. The picture is of a hard tire bike.
http://www.thewheelmen.org/sections/photographs/hardtired/regviews/hardtired14v.jpg


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## LeSarthois (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoa, some of them have an incredible look!!
How lucky you are  I'm jealous... almost ^^


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks,I just took pics of the "Indian Cycles" bike and wanted to post them for reference


----------

